# Pocket Camera



## EdB (Jan 9, 2013)

Simple question. What pocket camera what you get to always have with you? G15? RX100? P7100? Lumix DMC-LX7? Something else?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 9, 2013)

Those are not necessarily pocket cameras but belt bag cameras.  However, I almost always bring my G11, also a belt bag camera (unless you want to wear very big McDonalds pants).


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 9, 2013)

Canon S100. It comes in real handy. 






http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel_long/8246744686/#


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2013)

S100 for me, also. Bought before the RX-100 - I'd get that if I need to replace the S100. 

The S95/100/110 and the Sony RX-100 are actually pocket cameras, unlike the others you list (cargo pants notwithstanding).


----------



## EdB (Jan 9, 2013)

I carry a G9 that fits in my jeans front pocket without a problem, its a little fat but not too bad. It's having lens extension issues and I'm looking to replace it and have been leaning toward the RX100. The fast lens of the G15 is making the choice harder tbough.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 9, 2013)

Nikon J1. I bought refurb with 10-30 VR lens for $340. Great little camera.


----------



## sambafan (Jan 9, 2013)

I bought the Leica D-Lux 3 when it first came out. Many thousands of images later, it still serves me well. Great, consistent little camera. They're up to the D-Lux 6 now, but I'm still happy. 
Yes, I know I paid extra for the red dot, but this little gem is like a tank and I have NO regrets. 
Today, I'd try the RX-100.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 9, 2013)

.
My S95 is definitely a "pocket camera." It's in my pocket all the time when I'm out (except when I lose it, if you know that story). It's small, shoots RAW, has good IS and gives me lots of manual options. I got it for really cheap on sale at the refurb store a couple of years ago. As with other folks here, I'd be looking at the RX100 if I had to replace it.

Now, if you want to go cheap and easy...

I just got a Powershot A1200 on clearance sale at the refurb store for $35. No IS, no RAW, limited manual -- but it does have an OVF. Granted, it's tiny, but it gets the job done if you don't want to deal with glare and angle issues. They just announced the latest new one in this line, the A1400. It adds IS and is in the $100 range.

I'd also have to look at the new N -- looks like it could be fun, and it's definitely pocketable.


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

I got myself the Sony RX100. A bit of a squeeze for the trouser pocket but then ... it shoots RAW and the IQ is pretty good


----------



## Seanlucky (Jan 9, 2013)

I checked out the RX100, and while it would seem that the image quality is great out of this thing, I wasn't too fond of the handling (felt very likely to slip out of my hands), nor the slow lens (granted the ISO can probably handle pretty well).

I ended up going with the Lumix LX7. I absolutely LOVE the controls and handling, the lens is damn fast with a good range. It's maybe a bit of a stretch for pocket camera, as in I won't be putting it in my jeans pocket, but I got a great pouch from an army surplus store and it attached to a lot of locations on any of my bags. Plus if you're wearing a jacket, no problem. Image quality wise, it's not great at higher ISO's, but very good for casual snapshots.


----------



## mws (Jan 9, 2013)

No comment on quality, or the fact that it's a Nikon, but the S01 is very small.


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Seanlucky said:


> I checked out the RX100, and while it would seem that the image quality is great out of this thing, I wasn't too fond of the handling (felt very likely to slip out of my hands)



That's very true, the overall build is quite good but it feels extremely unsafe in the hands ... I never use it without the wrist strap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2013)

rj79in said:


> Seanlucky said:
> 
> 
> > I checked out the RX100, and while it would seem that the image quality is great out of this thing, I wasn't too fond of the handling (felt very likely to slip out of my hands)
> ...



The S95 had that issue, as well. Canon fixed it with the S100 which has a depression/rubberized ridge fir better grip. Then they eliminated it from the S110 (another reason I don't consider the S110 a useful update). With the S95, I had considered the Franiac grip. Worth a look for the RX-100 as well:

http://www.kleptography.com/rf/#camera_rx100


----------



## Plato the Wise (Jan 9, 2013)

I have two options:

Canon G10 and the Olympus TG1 - Tough.

I've had the G10 for quite some time - but it still works great for snapshots and it just fits in my pockets on most pants and shorts. It easily fits in a coat pocket. I like the option to adjust things manually if I want to and to shoot RAW.

The TG-1 is an awesome camera. It's what I take on fishing trips or to the beach. Anywhere where I do not want to risk my other cameras getting damaged. It doesn't shoot raw or have all the other bells and whistles of some of the other cameras - but it's built like a mini-tank. The photos are pretty decent - but no RAW or Manual control.


----------



## witeken (Jan 9, 2013)

LX7, or P7700 for more range. If you want more range than LX7 and something faster than P7700 the G15 (but G15 is more expensive than the LX7 or P7700 in my country).

BTW, RX100 is a overrated. The pixels are only 1.3 times, or 1/3th of a stop, faster than the pixels of 12 MP 1/1.7" sensors. Combine that with a relatively slow lens, and the camera isn't that good anymore as its 1" sensor suggests . And the RX100 is almost 200 euros more expensive than the LX7 or P7700.


----------



## comsense (Jan 9, 2013)

iphone 5, always with me, almost always......


----------



## Plato the Wise (Jan 9, 2013)

Taken last summer with the Olympus TG-1

Little cropping and tweaking in PS.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 9, 2013)

sometimes one will find out that having a pocket camera is really fun, especially those cameras from smart phones...

taken with Canon ELPH 100 HS (straight out of camera, downloaded back from facebook)


----------



## 1255 (Jan 9, 2013)

RX100. 

I also have and often use a G15 and a G1X, but don't consider either to be true pocket cameras, although the G15 comes close. 

Also still have and sometimes use an S95, but primarily because I bought an underwater housing for it and that's more or less become its exclusive use. 

I understand those that mention handling difficulties with the RX100, but I personally haven't found it to be a true problem, I just taught myself how to handle it without dropping it (not that hard), and have been very pleased with image quality for a camera that actually does fit in your pocket. I have successfully produced and sold relatively large prints from it. Better, in my opinion, than those produced from either the G15 or the G1X. 

Bottom line, for me, RX100, followed by S100 (agree with Neuro on S110).


----------



## 1255 (Jan 9, 2013)

And Standard, love those pics you posted.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 10, 2013)

Some pics from G11. G15 is a little bit better than G11 but I really miss the swivel screen. It's handy for landscapes and macros. Hopefully they bring it back in G16.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 15, 2013)

RX100.

Before I had the Samsung EX1 (TL500); was ok, but the Sony is much better.
The Sony is smaller, less weight, and most important: IQ is much better.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Interestingly enough, we went through just this discussion in our family (and I used this thread for some of my input to it ;D ). My son and daughter-in-law were looking to upgrade from her very basic P&S. She is not very knowledgeable but wanted to have the ability to learn and do things manually and get reasonable IQ but wanted it to be a small camera that would go into her pocket or at least her purse. After discussions about all the options that have been mentioned here, they went to a "big box store" to look for themselves. 

They came home with a Sony NEX-F3! A little bigger than what they'd planned but it fit their needs! I know having used an NEX-7 that this mirrorless camera does produce some excellent IQ.


----------



## Shakarpix (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought a pocket camera based on the fact that I'm certified as an open water scuba diver. I wanted something I could take diving and snorkeling and not break the bank. At the time I was looking, I ended up buying a Nikon Coolpix AW100. It's been a great little camera so far. It's 16mp, shockproof, GPS logging and shoots HD video as well, even 10m underwater.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 15, 2013)

I am seriously considering the Fujifilm X100s. To me thats the most promising camera of this type when Leica and Sony RX 100 is out of reach due to price. If Canon was to release a new M with FF and viewfinder, that would probably be the choice.


----------



## angox (Feb 16, 2013)

I have been using Fuji X100 for almost 2 years.. It's a great little camera.. I did a review on my site - maybe will help you..

http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-fuji-x100/


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 16, 2013)

angox said:


> I have been using Fuji X100 for almost 2 years.. It's a great little camera.. I did a review on my site - maybe will help you..
> 
> http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-fuji-x100/



Nice review


----------



## angox (Feb 17, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> angox said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Fuji X100 for almost 2 years.. It's a great little camera.. I did a review on my site - maybe will help you..
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 17, 2013)

The camera in my iphone is as good or better than many of the ones mentioned here, and it's with me all the time. I still keep a Leica d-lux2 in the glove compartment of my car should I happen to stumble upon a worthy subject, but that's happening less and less often with the results I get from the
iphone.


----------



## EdB (Feb 18, 2013)

angox said:


> I have been using Fuji X100 for almost 2 years.. It's a great little camera.. I did a review on my site - maybe will help you..
> 
> http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-fuji-x100/



I went in another direction since I started this thread, spent the cash on an X-Pro 1. The 35mm 1.4 I got with it is a great piece of glass. I'll be sure to check out your review.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 18, 2013)

S100, I have a G11 also but it feels big and old compared to my S100 nowadays.


----------



## angox (Feb 18, 2013)

EdB said:


> angox said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Fuji X100 for almost 2 years.. It's a great little camera.. I did a review on my site - maybe will help you..
> ...




i see. i heard a lot of good things about xpro1 too! let me know if you made a review of it too.


----------

